# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes winter is here but it hasn't mattered to the fish. We've been on steady limits of Trout and Reds Drifting or Wading some of the muddy shell banks of East Matagorda using mostly Down South Lures in that Strawberry Wine color which has been deadly no doubt. I've just been basically keying on the bait and then fishing that area hard until they decide to bite and eventually they will. The Evening bite has been prevailing after everything warms up throughout the day and its a plus when its more comfortable on us. Well it's been good so give me a shout for a great day of fishing, remember take a kid fishing and stay safe, Thanks For Reading the report!
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photo*

photo


----------

